

Is Facebook Killing Off Business Pages? - lackiem
http://www.advantly.com/guides/is-facebook-killing-off-business-pages/

======
lackiem
It has become more of a challenge and more expensive with having to promote
your posts in order to get more of your fan base to see your updates.

